# California girl new to HK!



## cali_bear

Hey all, I moved to HK from the US not long ago... 23/f from California, Chinese descent, and just finished school in New York and Paris in the summer. I am down to meet international new faces during weekends just to chill!!! Casual beers and chats (or hiking!) would be great. I speak fluent English, mediocre Cantonese and Mandarin, and very bad French (shame on me ). Anyone?


----------



## qvp

I'd be down, but won't be moving to HK from NC until Jan. lol


----------



## McShea

cali_bear said:


> Hey all, I moved to HK from the US not long ago... 23/f from California, Chinese descent, and just finished school in New York and Paris in the summer. I am down to meet international new faces during weekends just to chill!!! Casual beers and chats (or hiking!) would be great. I speak fluent English, mediocre Cantonese and Mandarin, and very bad French (shame on me ). Anyone?


I'm new to the ****** Kong as well. This website told me I had to post 5 to become a real member.


----------



## stanleyliving

cali_bear said:


> Hey all, I moved to HK from the US not long ago... 23/f from California, Chinese descent, and just finished school in New York and Paris in the summer. I am down to meet international new faces during weekends just to chill!!! Casual beers and chats (or hiking!) would be great. I speak fluent English, mediocre Cantonese and Mandarin, and very bad French (shame on me ). Anyone?


Welcome to HOng Kong! This time (right until December) is the best season in Hong Kong for hiking - our summers are really hot and humid and not really hiking weather though lots of people do so (and take lots of water and heat stroke prevention measures). Do not miss hiking the Dragon Back (google it to learn more) which is a very scenic trail on the south side of Hong Kong. 40 per cent of Hong KOng is country park territory, so there are plenty of trails that are very accessible in Hong Kong. Are you in HOng Kong for work or study?


----------



## KarenCx

cali_bear said:


> Hey all, I moved to HK from the US not long ago... 23/f from California, Chinese descent, and just finished school in New York and Paris in the summer. I am down to meet international new faces during weekends just to chill!!! Casual beers and chats (or hiking!) would be great. I speak fluent English, mediocre Cantonese and Mandarin, and very bad French (shame on me ). Anyone?


Hey!  I also moved back not long ago but from the UK and im 23/f too! Where abouts in HK are you living??


----------



## tlamvip

cali_bear said:


> Hey all, I moved to HK from the US not long ago... 23/f from California, Chinese descent, and just finished school in New York and Paris in the summer. I am down to meet international new faces during weekends just to chill!!! Casual beers and chats (or hiking!) would be great. I speak fluent English, mediocre Cantonese and Mandarin, and very bad French (shame on me ). Anyone?


From California too! San Jose to be exact. Message me!


----------



## Beardan

I can recommend the Dragons back walk if you want it easy, or Wilson trail if you want a very tough hike to really challenge you..!! Both are on the island.


----------



## lammy72

hi, going to be in Hong Kong in the New Year, am a 40 year UK born HK Chinese, looking for a friends to share a drink intially...


----------



## JustKT

Hey! I just moved to Hong Kong, f, 23 from Scotland looking to meet new friends. I stay in Tai Po.


----------



## KarenCx

JustKT said:


> Hey! I just moved to Hong Kong, f, 23 from Scotland looking to meet new friends. I stay in Tai Po.


Cool always nice to meet a fellow Scot! Where abouts in Scotland are you from?


----------



## JustKT

Originally Kilmarnock, family are still in Kilmarnock. I moved to Glasgow for college and uni and now HKG, you?


----------



## KarenCx

JustKT said:


> Originally Kilmarnock, family are still in Kilmarnock. I moved to Glasgow for college and uni and now HKG, you?


Oh cool! I moved to Stewarton for school so close to kilmarnock! What a small world. I am from Glasgow though. Went back for uni also. Have you got whatsapp? Easier to chat!


----------



## doma217

Hi! I just moved here from NorCal looking to meet up with other Californians whether to explore HK or just grab a drink and kick it.


----------



## tlamvip

doma217 said:


> Hi! I just moved here from NorCal looking to meet up with other Californians whether to explore HK or just grab a drink and kick it.


Damn I'm from San Jose here! What brings you to hk?


----------



## doma217

tlamvip said:


> Damn I'm from San Jose here! What brings you to hk?


Just wanted to see the world differently i guess. I'm doing a Mandarin program at CUHK and then hopefully find a job. How bout yourself? Also where the hell can i go find a place to watch the 9er's game monday morning?


----------



## mach10

Hey guys, I'm a 23 year old guy from (not so) Great Britain! Will be moving to good old HK in 2 weeks, I'm gonna be living in Tai Po (NT) with my gramps. Anybody here do anything design related? I'll be looking for internships/full time junior positions within Architecture and Interior Design.

Canny wait till I'm out there, it's all I've been looking forward to for the past month! Will be nice to meet fellow expat-ers!

Nick.


----------



## Peter2000hk

Hi I am new in HK and don't mind meeting some new people  Contact me anyone interested to meet.


----------



## stanaman

*sun over the horizon*

Leaving the vast open spaces of natural beauty and wildlife in Africa for the hustle and bustle of Hong Kong for work reasons and glad I found this post!

How about we get a group of us together,anyone up for it?


----------



## KarenCx

mach10 said:


> Hey guys, I'm a 23 year old guy from (not so) Great Britain! Will be moving to good old HK in 2 weeks, I'm gonna be living in Tai Po (NT) with my gramps. Anybody here do anything design related? I'll be looking for internships/full time junior positions within Architecture and Interior Design.
> 
> Canny wait till I'm out there, it's all I've been looking forward to for the past month! Will be nice to meet fellow expat-ers!
> 
> Nick.


Hey, are you from Scotland? I assumed from the "canny wait" haha


----------



## KatyBankole

Hi, I'm arriving on 12th June in HK. Will be staying in mid-levels on the island. 

I'm from the UK, have lived in the US before and would be up for meeting up. Maybe we could get a bunch of girls (with partners if people want) together for dinner/drinks. 

Would be great to meet.

Katy


----------



## hotdog13567

well msg me if u guys dont mind meeting some locals  would like to show u all around the city


----------



## hujo2008

Welcome to Hong Kong!


----------

